# Photo shoot!



## RUCA.AND.ZION (Jul 7, 2009)

So we took the dogs out on Sunday to have a photo shoot! I don't get the pictures for another week or so, but the photographer posted one picture of Ruca & I and I thought I would share it. I am SO happy we did this with Ruca & Zion. I can't wait to see all of the pictures..and our "family pictures" that were taken of the 4 of us. Hope you like it!


----------



## Lost_Kaus89 (Aug 4, 2009)

Thats a beautiful pic it looks like a postcard or something.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

awsome picture girl! Ya'll are gorgeous together!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

it does look like a postcard! that's great for a positive image! i bet the other ones will looks just as good too


----------



## RUCA.AND.ZION (Jul 7, 2009)

Thanks everyone! I can't wait for you guys to see the action shots of Zion..they were AMAZING!!!! I want the pictures like RIGHT NOW! i HATE waiting..LOL.


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

That came out nice, pretty!!


----------



## Krissy (Jul 15, 2009)

That's a great pic.. Beautiful dog and you are beautiful as well


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

DANGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG Carley! LOL. You two are gorgeous!!! I wanna do that!!! Thatd be so fun!!! Cant wait to see em all!!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

thats awesome!
i tried to do that a couple months ago! but the girl wanted like hundreds of dollars, and i'm not really in a financial position to do that... although i wanted to 
its beautiful!!


----------



## RUCA.AND.ZION (Jul 7, 2009)

thanks girls! shantel you are so funny!  and megan..hundreds of dollars? WHAT?! are you serious?! we got a 2 hour photo shoot and will get to keep all the pictures. Our photographer will also edit lots of the pictures on photo shop and make them look even more amazing!..and she is going to make us a cd with all the pix on them. We only paid $65. I think it was well worth it! I can't wait to see the rest of them!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

I wish I had a good camera. I used to love taking portraits/fun shots with people, and I'd be hooking it up for the low low!


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

great pic!!! wish i had your hair!!!!!lol.


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

aww those are going to be great


----------



## megz (Jul 25, 2008)

Great picture!! and how much fun!!
can't wait to see the others!


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Beautiful picture!


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

You guys look beautiful. Your dog has good pigmentation especially to be all white.


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

great picture i like how u kept the avatar there of him as a puppy and u see him there all grown up haha


----------



## RUCA.AND.ZION (Jul 7, 2009)

*more pix!*

:woof: *yay my photographer posted more pix! here are some of my fav's!* :woof:

*Zion*









*LOVE this picture of Zi*









*Daddy & Zion*









*Ruca's ears look SO funny!*









*Ruca & Mommy*









*Family Portrait*









*The Four Of Us*


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Oh man those are great I love the group shots and the one of Zion runnin in the grass. They did a good Job thanks for sharing, Carley Jo


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

the 2nd pic is awsome!!!


----------



## RUCA.AND.ZION (Jul 7, 2009)

*Thanks Everyone! *


----------



## GodBlessPitbulls (Aug 23, 2009)

:clap:Nice shot


----------



## RUCA.AND.ZION (Jul 7, 2009)

*:love2:thanks..i love them!:love2:*


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Beautiful family!!!


----------



## RUCA.AND.ZION (Jul 7, 2009)

thanks shantel!


----------

